# Skilled employment reference for skillselect 189



## SenDeep (May 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have a question regarding the skilled employment reference while submitting Visa application for skill select 189. It is mentioned in the document checklist that I will need to provide an employment reference detailing the following

Employment references must meet the following requirements:

•be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference; 
•the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses; 
•the name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference should be typed or stamped below that person’s signature; 
•the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter; 
•the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the duties undertaken and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk); and 
•a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments. 

However from all my previous employment I have got only service certificate which does not contain detailed specification of duties that I have performed. For my current employment I do not have any employment reference ( For ACS I have submitted stat dec as proof for assessment). I have got payslip, joining letter etc but do not have any other document. Can someone please advise me that if it would be okay if I submit service certificate (without specifics of duty) and the sta declaration and the payslips and other documents as proof of skilled employment?

Thanks and regards,

Sendeep


----------



## SenDeep (May 19, 2013)

DotNetDoctor said:


> Hi SENDEEP
> 
> _
> Employment references must meet the following requirements:
> ...


Hi DotNetDoctor,
Thanks so much. Clarifies most of my doubt. I would go ahead as per your suggestion above and would hope for the best.

Thanks and regards,

Sendeep


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, 

But nobody keep their payslips and my previous company provided these but currently I am not receiving any payslips. Do I need to submit all payslips which I have got so for or recent ones only? 

Please let me know. 

thanks


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for your kind response. 

Is it compulsory to providing payslips or it can be fine without them  I am just in fix. I have changed my company recently, should I have to get company letter head from past company as well? Moreover, as i am web developer, do i need to list all the responsibilities on company's letterhead as it is showing below 

261212 - Web Developer

Plans, produces and maintains websites using web programming languages,
software applications, technologies and databases together with
specifications of user needs, often in conjunction with other ICT
Professionals such as Business Analysts, Web Designers and network and
usability specialists. : Yes


Description of Employment Duties:

• analyzing, designing and developing Internet sites applying a mixture
of artistry and creativity with software programming and scripting

languages and interfacing with operating environments : Yes



• designing and developing digital animations, imaging, presentations,
games, audio and video clips, and Internet applications using multimedia
software, tools and utilities, interactive graphics and programming
languages. Yes

• communicating with network specialists regarding web-related issues,
such as security and hosting websites, to control and enforce Internet
and web server security, space allocation, user access, business

continuity, website backup and disaster recovery planning : Yes



• designing, developing and integrating computer code with other
specialized inputs, such as image files, audio files and scripting

languages, to produce, maintain and support websites :Yes



• assisting in analyzing, specifying and developing Internet strategies,

web-based methodologies and development plans : Yes


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Doctor,
My salary was providing to me in cash but later in my account. Will it make any difference?

Thanks


----------

